

Facebook Lexicon - tzury
http://www.facebook.com/lexicon/

======
neilc
Heh, this query is great:
[http://www.facebook.com/lexicon/index.php?q=party%20tonight,...](http://www.facebook.com/lexicon/index.php?q=party%20tonight,%20hangover)

